# Getting on while active duty



## MMA 11 (Jan 9, 2012)

Currently active duty Navy with at least a year of active service left. Had to defer the 83rd RTT and a local department due to being active duty and am in the 60s on the EPO list. Was just wondering if anyone had any experience trying to get on the job while still active duty. I'm on the fence about staying in but I don't want to get out if I don't have something lined up on the civilian side (preferably MA law enforcement). Thanks for any insight.


----------

